# [yksikkö] on [partitiivin monikko]



## Gavril

Huomenta,

Ovatko hyvää suomea nämä lauseet?

_Olen_ _jatkoopiskelijia

Olen kielitiedelaitoksen jatkoopiskelijia
__
Hän on viime yön juhlinnassa näkemiäni henkilöjä_

_Voitko nähdä minut? Olen kylttiä pitäviä ihmisiä, __yleisön takarivissä!_

_Se onpa (niitä) asioita, jotka eniten minua kiusaavat_


KP


----------



## rioshin

Gavril said:


> Huomenta,
> 
> Ovatko hyvää suomea nämä lauseet?



Minä sanoisin nämä näin, joku toinen ehkä hieman toisin:

_Olen_ _jatkoopiskelijia_: Olen jatko-opiskelija
_ 
Olen kielitiedelaitoksen jatkoopiskelijia_: Olen kielitieteiden jatko-opiskelija
_
Hän on viime yön juhlinnassa näkemiäni henkilöjä_: Hän on yksi viime yön juhlinnassa näkemistäni henkilöistä

_Voitko nähdä minut? Olen kylttiä pitäviä ihmisiä, __yleisön takarivissä!_: Voitko nähdä minut? Olen kylttiä pitävä ihminen, yleisön takarivissä! (I'm the person holding a sign) tai Olen yksi kylttiä pitävistä ihmisistä... (I'm one of the people holding a sign)

_Se onpa (niitä) asioita, jotka eniten minua kiusaavat_: Se on niitä asioita, jotka minua eniten kiusaavat.


----------



## Gavril

rioshin said:


> Minä sanoisin nämä näin, joku toinen ehkä hieman toisin:
> 
> _Olen_ _jatkoopiskelijia_: Olen jatko-opiskelija
> _
> Olen kielitiedelaitoksen jatkoopiskelijia_: Olen kielitieteiden jatko-opiskelija
> 
> _Hän on viime yön juhlinnassa näkemiäni henkilöjä_: Hän on yksi viime yön juhlinnassa näkemistäni henkilöistä



Haluan tietää, onko ehdottamani lauseet sopivia vaihtoehtoja antamillesi? 



> _Voitko nähdä minut? Olen kylttiä pitäviä ihmisiä, __yleisön takarivissä!_: Voitko nähdä minut? Olen kylttiä pitävä ihminen, yleisön takarivissä! (I'm the person holding a sign) tai Olen yksi kylttiä pitävistä ihmisistä... (I'm one of the people holding a sign)



En aikonut ensimmäistä merkitystä, vain toisen.



> _Se onpa (niitä) asioita, jotka eniten minua kiusaavat_: Se on niitä asioita, jotka minua eniten kiusaavat.



Miksi poistit _-pa_-liitteen, uteliaisuudesta?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Miksi poistit _-pa_-liitteen, uteliaisuudesta?


Pa-liite oli väärässä kohdassa. Jos haluat käyttää tätä liitettä, on mielestäni kaksi mahdollisuutta:

_Sepä on (niitä) asioita, jotka eniten minua kiusaavat _("Just that is one of those things...")
_Onpa se (niitä) asioita, jotka eniten minua kiusaavat _("That really is one of those things..." but this sounds quite archaic)


----------



## mince_

Gavril said:


> Huomenta,
> 
> Ovatko hyvää suomea nämä lauseet?
> 
> _Ovatko nämä lauseet hyvää suomea_ , sanajärjestys!


----------

